
U.S. Push for Free Online Courses - ph0rque
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2009/06/29/ccplan
======
quizbiz
Seems more of a pull than a push. Time for public education to play catch up.
I just wish my school would have been willing to put courses on the CMS I
built.

------
dinkumthinkum
So what is actually missing from these discussions of "Just do everything
online" is serious talk about pedagogical results. I don't know what studies
are out there on this but I think it's interesting that proponents don't make
that first thing they present.

